# Can't find my manual - quick TE question



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

The batteries are failing in my 5473 TE. When I put the new ones in I believe I will have to resych. my unit to the base station. Is that so, and if so what were the keystrokes to do that. Thanks everyone. 

Sadly, as I am down without it

Robert


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't think that's the case because my batteries are always coming loose and loosing power, but I don't reset the system when "spinning them around" to improve the contact.

Anyway for a 5470, "abridged" instructions are below. There are differences in the models, but IIRC, the programming is basically the same and this should get you through.

(1) (On receiver) Turn on power supply and make sure switch on rear of unit is on. Keep transmitter and receiver at least 2 feet apart.

(2) (On transmitter) Select Track Freq

To select the radio frequency, press the FRQ button and hold it down for 2 seconds. At that time the light will begin to flash at the present frequency location number (1-10). Press FRQ again to select the desired frequency. The light will move to the right. Release the button at the desired frequency. Press any other button or simply wait for light to extinguish to select that frequency.

(3) (On transmitter) Select Channel

Press the "C-L" button. A light will begin to flash at the present channel number (1-10). Press the button again to move to the right in order to select the desired channel.

(4) (On receiver) Press and code set button for 2 seconds. The code signal light beside the code set button will turn on.

(5) (On transmitter) Press a button "A" - "E" on the keypad immediately. Wait for the code signal light to flash, then release the button, and press another button "A" - "E". The light should go off. The first button (i.e., A-E) sets the momentum with the lower letter having less momentum. The second button (i.e., A-E) determines the time delay when changing direction with the lower letter having less delay. NOTE THAT ON THE SERIES 2000 Rev A, pressing the "A" button removes the monentum entirely.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome, your a lifesaver. The neighbours wanted to see my TTC trolley run and I was paniced that I'd disappoint. BWT you were right. I was able to swap them without losing memory. 

Robert


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, keep the receiver 3 feet or more from any power supply/electronics (house phones could possibly be an issue). Some receivers do not like the rf noise generated by power supplies. 

For maximum range, I never use rechargeable batteries as their highest voltage is 1.3 times 4 for 5.2 volts. Standard batteries are 1.5 to 1.7 volts times 4 giving over 6 volts to the transmitter circuits, thus giving the best power output.


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree Dan. Rechargeables have their place, but this isn't one of them. Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If something is designed for rechargeables then use them, but I think the TE came from old technology of the 90's where rechargeables were expensive, therefore the alkaline were used in design applications and in the design of the first Korean TE's with the track 1 and 2 switch. I do have 2 of these and inside, the boards are completely different. One has a frequency selector dip switch inside, the other does not.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

You can dowload the manual from Aristo. It's located here: http://www.aristocraft.com/techinfo...0-1996.pdf

Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*


----------

